# Who uses Shoe Trees?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I've just bought my first decent pair of Loakes and am wondering how best to look after them. Every shoe shop website recomends shoe trees to help them keep thier shape between uses but are they worth the money?

At circa £40 for a pair of trees they're not something i want to buy if they're not going to do a lot. But on the other hand its money well spent if they help preserve my shoes.

Any thoughts? or any other tips on how best to care for shoes? as I'd like these to last a very long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Shoe trees? What do they look like? I'm intrigued more than anything. And how much were the shoes?!!!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup, choose a decent wood to absorb the moisture. keep them well ventilated (don't shove them in the back of the cupboard!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just ordered a pair of cedar trees, will see if they make much of a difference


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Just ordered a pair of cedar trees, will see if they make much of a difference


You'll only notice the difference between shoes that have had trees in them regulary and those that haven't. I have two pairs of Church's one pair now 15 years old, I too use cedar wood trees, not only do they help keep the shoes in good shape they also help absorb the moisture that collects after a days use.

A worthy investment if you want your shoes to last a long time.:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Just ordered a pair of cedar trees, will see if they make much of a difference


Forgot the link!

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2011/11/14/shoe-care-101/

Which loakes did you buy? I still have a pair from 15 years ago. Had a couple of new sets of heels but still going strong!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I have them in all my decent shoes... really worth it if your shoes are nice.

I get mine from Jones Boot Maker They arent expensive

http://www.jonesbootmaker.com/bags-...es-bootmaker-product-care-shoetree-6821400799

These are pretty good quality imo


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

S63 said:


> You'll only notice the difference between shoes that have had trees in them regulary and those that haven't. I have two pairs of Church's one pair now 15 years old, I too use cedar wood trees, not only do they help keep the shoes in good shape they also help absorb the moisture that collects after a days use.
> 
> A worthy investment if you want your shoes to last a long time.:thumb:


Good to hear, I've got my shoes but I'm going to wait until the trees arrive before I wear them.

I couldn't tell you which of those shoes are 15 years old. They could pass off as just having been worn a handfull of times.



empsburna said:


> Forgot the link!
> 
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2011/11/14/shoe-care-101/
> 
> Which loakes did you buy? I still have a pair from 15 years ago. Had a couple of new sets of heels but still going strong!


Can't think of what model they where off hand, theyre just standard black toe cap brouges with some punching. Really pleased with the look of them.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah Shoe trees protect your shoes, also vent your shoes and change them often, e.g. don't wear them days on the troth. 
give them time to dry from perspiration or rain, never dry them quick in a airing cupboard or near a radiator:devil:
Polish :buffer: them regular with a good quality maintenance product, and don't pull the laces like there is no tomorrow, this put only stress on the seams. 
don't wear them when your pissed :lol::lol::lol: you will definitely damage the noses with falling over the curbs:lol:
And above all, enjoy your shoes because there is where you bought them for, I guess.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my trees today, just thought I'd share a pic


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shoes. Looked after they'll last a long time. 

I have three pairs of work shoes and never wear the same pair two days running to give them time to "recover". They last so much longer than heavy day in day out use and the trees keep their shape whilst resting. 

A good polish to feed them also keeps the leather supple rather than just shiny. 

Enjoy the shoes :thumbs:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I also try and treat mine like garage queens, if I know it's going to be wet or snowy I wear different cheaper shoes.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Keep the shoes in great shape and improve lifespan...even better if you can rotate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Worth it if you have decent expensive pair of shoes. I mean spending 40$ for shoe tree on 100$ shoe pair is not good deal.


----------

